

Microsoft Surface Just Made the MacBook Air and the iPad - snow_mac
http://gizmodo.com/5919521/microsoft-surface-just-made-the-macbook-air-and-the-ipad-obsolete

======
Todd
The truncated title inverts the meaning of the original title "Microsoft
Surface Just Made the MacBook Air and the iPad Look Obsolete".

